# مكياجك روووعه مع ماي واي اتفضلي يوجد صور



## وسيط تجاري معتمد (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*تفضلي أختي الغالية بالتعرف على مفاجأة ماي واي حصريا عندي فقط كتالوج مجموعه 
مكياج كاجال الرائع ولاول مرة لدى شركة ماي وا ي وبأسعار خياليه وهديه رائعه ويارب يعجبكم 
















































































































































































اخواتي الغاليات يمكنك الان زياده دخلك معنا في ماي واي **

طبعا ماي واي هي شركة مصريه والشركة الوحيدة التي تبيع منظفات للمنزل (منظف الحمامات

والثلاجات _ ومنظف الخضروات _ ومنظف المفروشات _ ومعطر للسجاد _ ومنظف متعدد الاستعمالات

طارد الحشرات وغيرها بلاضافه + العطورات الرحاليه والنسائيه + مكياج + شامبوهات وزيوت من مواد طبيعيه

+منظفات للبشرة + وشاورجل للجسم + وغيرها ) يعني شركة شامله كل احتياجات المراه وبافضل الاسعار

يعني حتحصلي على منتج عربي مضمون من مواد طبيعيه بسعر مناسب للجميع

وحتستفيدي من عروض الكتالوج 1+1مجانا او 2+1 مجانا

وحتستفيدي من الخصم على الطلبية من 10 الى 35%








يعني لو جمعتي طلبية ب 1000 ريال حتحصلي على خصم 35% يعني حتدفعي لللسواق 650 ريال

وحتحصلي على منتجات هديه بقيمه 150 ريال تقريبا ممكن تبيعيها او تستعمليها



والربح الثاني لما تدخلي تحت اسمك مندوبات من اي مدينه في المملكة بنحسب نقاط مبيعاتك مع نقاط مبيعات

الي تحت اسمك ويتاخذي مكافاه على نسبه مبيعاتك انتي والمجموعه

ولمشاهده الصور عالرابط التالي 
http://www.aswaqcity.com/thread494144.html
للاشتراك او الاستفسار ​



ام احمد
0530892199​
-----------------------------------
نشر هذا الاعلان من قبل شبكة أبوعامر للنشر الألكتروني
لنشر أعلانك في 40 موقع تجاري مقابل 60 ريال
يمكنك الاتصال على الرقم / 0546719973​*


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مكياجك روووعه مع ماي واي اتفضلي يوجد صور*

واو ماشاء الله
عرض رائع


----------

